# Who's getting FF13-2?



## PeachyCheetah (Jan 27, 2012)

I knowww people have said the first one was like a giant hallway with only one open area(Gran Pulse), but who wants the sequel? I'm slightly uneasy about it, but they said they fixed things about it....


----------



## veeno (Jan 27, 2012)

The biggest ff nerd in the world (me) is getting it.

I own every game.

EVERY ONE


----------



## PeachyCheetah (Jan 27, 2012)

That's a lot of games to own... xD


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 27, 2012)

I need to beat the original FF 13 first.

Then I'll consider getting 13-2. Especially since it's supposed to be very improved.


----------



## veeno (Jan 27, 2012)

PeachyCheetah said:


> That's a lot of games to own... xD


I am a collecter.


----------



## PeachyCheetah (Jan 27, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> I need to beat the original FF 13 first.
> 
> Then I'll consider getting 13-2. Especially since it's supposed to be very improved.


Are you gnna just beat the final boss? Or do all the missions and fully develop your characters too? o.o


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 27, 2012)

FF13 2?

No.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 27, 2012)

PeachyCheetah said:


> Are you gnna just beat the final boss? Or do all the missions and fully develop your characters too? o.o


Just beat it.

I'd actually rather work on beating other FF games that I own before 13 like 6, 7, and 10.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 28, 2012)

i'm not

hate JRPGs


----------



## veeno (Jan 28, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> i'm not
> 
> hate JRPGs


BLASPHEMY


----------



## Tycho (Jan 28, 2012)

why do people keep buying these games

just buy the soundtrack and you're golden


----------



## veeno (Jan 28, 2012)

Tycho said:


> why do people keep buying these games
> 
> just buy the soundtrack and you're golden


Because they are fun.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 28, 2012)

veeno said:


> BLASPHEMY



kingdom hearts was the worst game ever

just a big ball of clusterfuck

ALLOFMYWHY.JPG


----------



## PeachyCheetah (Jan 28, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> kingdom hearts was the worst game ever
> 
> just a big ball of clusterfuck
> 
> ALLOFMYWHY.JPG


Actually E.T. for the atari was the worst game ever. Js.


----------



## veeno (Jan 28, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> kingdom hearts was the worst game ever
> 
> just a big ball of clusterfuck
> 
> ALLOFMYWHY.JPG


You do not like kingdom hearts?

(Angry face)


----------



## Tycho (Jan 28, 2012)

veeno said:


> Because they are fun.



...what

no

FF has not been fun for decades


----------



## veeno (Jan 28, 2012)

Tycho said:


> ...what
> 
> no
> 
> FF has not been fun for decades


Well thats a matter of opinion.

To each his own i guess.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 28, 2012)

final fantasy hasn't made a decent game since december 18, 1987


----------



## veeno (Jan 28, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> final fantasy hasn't made a decent game since december 18, 1987


I think it is one of the greates series ever.

But thats my opinion.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 28, 2012)

Why in god's name would you buy final fantasy 13-2?

I mean Xenoblade Chronicles is just around the corner.


----------



## Waffles (Jan 28, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> I need to beat the original FF 13 first.
> 
> Then I'll consider getting 13-2. Especially since it's supposed to be very improved.



FF13 got a score of 8.7/10
FF13-2 got a score of 8/10
"improved"


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 28, 2012)

Tycho said:


> ...what
> 
> no
> 
> FF has not been fun for decades


i genuinly liked ff12, it was fun for me.
also i tried the demo for ff13-2 and personally the system is one i'm not used to not sure if i would get the game.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 28, 2012)

After Crystal Chronicles, I automatically assume anything that says 'Final Fantasy' on the cover is a generic knockoff.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 28, 2012)

Waffles said:


> FF13 got a score of 8.7/10
> FF13-2 got a score of 8/10
> "improved"


Implying that I trust professional review scores.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 28, 2012)

veeno said:


> You do not like kingdom hearts?
> 
> (Angry face)



kingdom hearts is gay


----------



## veeno (Jan 28, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> kingdom hearts is gay


Well then im proud to be a lesbian.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 28, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts 1 was good, but with some big problems...

KH 2 was amazingsauce.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 28, 2012)

they were ok, kh2 was fun but definitally on the easy side of games.


----------



## Waffles (Jan 28, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> Implying that I trust professional review scores.



Implying that it doesn't seriously suggest it will be worse then 13.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 28, 2012)

veeno said:


> Well then im proud to be a lesbian.



Oh, You're a woman?

Well now everything makes sense now.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 28, 2012)

Tycho said:


> why do people keep buying these games



because...


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 28, 2012)

Yup, totally getting it. Why play 13 and not play 13-2, sides.. who believes the score games get before they are even released?


----------



## veeno (Jan 28, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh, You're a woman?
> 
> Well now everything makes sense now.


The fuck is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Waffles (Jan 28, 2012)

Sulfur said:


> Yup, totally getting it. Why play 13 and not play 13-2, sides.. who believes the score games get before they are even released?



Except game companies give places like IGN etc early release copies so they CAN review them


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 28, 2012)

Waffles said:


> Except game companies give places like IGN etc early release copies so they CAN bootleg them



fix'd


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 28, 2012)

^ Agreed and then they pick some number from 1-10 and rate the game by that, all the while  raging about getting killed from a random grenade.


----------



## RTDragon (Jan 28, 2012)

Well yes i am considering from hearing reviews that it's a improvement over the original. Will keep me busy till the real fun begins Tales of Graces F.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 28, 2012)

Waffles said:


> FF13 got a score of 8.7/10
> FF13-2 got a score of 8/10
> "improved"


Got those scores from who? You?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 28, 2012)

I've yet to play XIII.  I'm still looking for a CECHB model PS3 that still works and isn't overpriced.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 28, 2012)

shit no. 13 was the worst game ive ever played, i sold it again before i even finished it! it was TERRIBLE!



veeno said:


> Because they are fun.



in my opinion they were fun until 9. after that it just got REALLY bad... just look at 10 for example. every time i see tidus i want to punch him in his face. the scene where yuna and him laughed still is one of the most terrifying parts of videogame history!



Tycho said:


> ...what
> 
> no
> 
> FF has not been fun for decades



thank you.



veeno said:


> Well thats a matter of opinion.
> 
> To each his own i guess.



it isnt even a matter of opinions. everything since 10 just sucked! terrible plots, extremely flat and forgettable characters and 13 didnt even have a good soundtrack!
and we cant forget about the gameplay... "press constantly X to win!". SNORE!
you didnt have ANY freedom in that game. every aspect of it was a long 40 hour corridor. and im not even talking about the story itself! even the gameplay was bad in that regard... they tried SO hard to give you an illsuion of freedom but in the end you really didnt have any. you can only control one character in battle, they move around the battlefield but you cant control it and the chrystarium itself was also completely linear and UTTERLY pointless! it really is just there to look pretty. i would have preferred a regular leveling system that grants you new abilities automatically. like the old games did it! i mean, you have to grind, anyway because you need like a billion points at the end to max all the abilities and stats! and since they are on a predetermined path you cant choose them, anyway. its just tedious!
and i think that word sums up the game quite nicely. its tedious. and a game shouldnt feel like that!


----------



## veeno (Jan 28, 2012)

^ I liked 10.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 28, 2012)

veeno said:


> ^ I liked 10.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztVMib1T4T4&feature=related

10 has to be worst of the worst. Tidus is just the most annoying character in video game history, holy fuck. The story was complete shit, too. I couldn't even finish it, it was just too unbearable. Yet people praise the fucking shit out of it for some reason.



CaptainCool said:


> it isnt even a matter of opinions. everything since 10 just sucked!  terrible plots, extremely flat and forgettable characters and 13 didnt  even have a good soundtrack!
> and we cant forget about the gameplay... "press constantly X to win!". SNORE!
> you didnt have ANY freedom in that game. every aspect of it was a long  40 hour corridor. and im not even talking about the story itself! even  the gameplay was bad in that regard... they tried SO hard to give you an  illsuion of freedom but in the end you really didnt have any. you can  only control one character in battle, they move around the battlefield  but you cant control it and the chrystarium itself was also completely  linear and UTTERLY pointless! it really is just there to look pretty. i  would have preferred a regular leveling system that grants you new  abilities automatically. like the old games did it! i mean, you have to  grind, anyway because you need like a billion points at the end to max  all the abilities and stats! and since they are on a predetermined path  you cant choose them, anyway. its just tedious!
> and i think that word sums up the game quite nicely. its tedious. and a game shouldnt feel like that!



The game's playing itself, Jon!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 28, 2012)

veeno said:


> The fuck is that supposed to mean?


You are KH's target audience.

Girls.


RTDragon said:


> Tales of Graces F.


That's not Xenoblade Chronicles.


----------



## veeno (Jan 28, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> The game's playing itself, Jon!



Thank you i love that guy.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 28, 2012)

X is actually my favorite main serie FF game, and VII is the absolute worst.

Feel free to rage :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 28, 2012)

The only good thing about 10 was it's soundtrack.


----------



## veeno (Jan 28, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> The only good thing about 10 was it's soundtrack.


To each his own.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 28, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Got those scores from who? You?


He got them from IGN.

And you can't spell ignorant without "IGN". :V


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 28, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> The only good thing about 10 was it's soundtrack.



Lulu's tits were pretty sweet, too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 28, 2012)

veeno said:


> To each his own.









No.


----------



## veeno (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey i like it and i am sticking with it.


----------



## RTDragon (Jan 28, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> That's not Xenoblade Chronicles.



I've have not played a Tales games since Destiny and Enternia. (Tell me how Xenoblade Chronicles is when you play it.)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 28, 2012)

veeno said:


> Hey i like it and i am sticking with it.



and I bet you like The Bouncer.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 28, 2012)

true fax: any thread about FF has to turn into a "what games were best in the series" thread, bitter complaints about opinions ensue


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 28, 2012)

RTDragon said:


> I've have not played a Tales games since Destiny and Enternia. (Tell me how Xenoblade Chronicles is when you play it.)



*Eternia

Xenoblade Chronicles is a GotY game.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 29, 2012)

veeno said:


> ^ I liked 10.


FFX was the one that got me started on the whole series, It was a brilliant game with a good story and soundtrack.
On the other hand I agree with Kaamos when he says Tidus was annoying, I hated that whiny little cunt but Auron's awesome makes up for that.
Anyway, staying on subjectI'm considering it as there are other game at the moment that are higher on my priority list.


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 29, 2012)

Tidus can't be as annoying as yous make it. Better then RE4 Ashley right?......Is there going to be a midnight launch for it along with SCV tomorrow?


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 29, 2012)

Sulfur said:


> Tidus can't be as annoying as yous make it. Better then RE4 Ashley right?......Is there going to be a midnight launch for it along with SCV tomorrow?



What was so bad about Ashley? Sure she screamed a lot, but she was a fucking teenage bitch and_ fucking zombie parasite things were trying to put things into her body_. I also never had any trouble protecting her, the only time she ever died on me is when I shot her for fun. She wasn't even in the whole game for fuck's sake. She did have some big ass ears though, what the fuck was with those things?

Tidus is just so obnoxiously loud, stupid, and annoying, and_ he's the main fucking character_. His fucking voice, the way he fucking looks, his fucking outfit. _Everything_. It's like he was designed to be as fucking annoying as possible. He's like Jar Jar Binks, but in the role of the main character.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 30, 2012)

Just watched a review of it. 

Looks better than I thought it would. Probably better than the original 13. Maybe I'll get it sometime.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 30, 2012)

Teehee


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, FF 13-2 looks good, like I said.

...but Xenoblade Chronicles looks like it's even better than that. :V


----------



## Truxi (Jan 31, 2012)

I may consider getting it, although I may have to get on and finish _FF13_ before that; I think I'm only around 13 hours into it and I've had it for so, so long...


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 1, 2012)

Yea, so Far I'm loving the game especially the puzzles. They cool and yay for time travel \o/


----------



## kiwischan (Feb 1, 2012)

already got it...but i'm super disappointed with how it seems to be... the collector's edition came with an, "art book," made of 4 pages of environmental art and 4 discs of soundtrack.... and it only has one disc for the xbox. short game is short.


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank jesus its only one disc like every other game, and not short or as difficult as the first one was. You actual get gil from enemies, and found me a gold chocobo in a cube YAY!!!!!!


----------



## Zydala (Feb 4, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Teehee



Oh jeezus that's an actual track from the game


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 5, 2012)

^ Yup, while riding a red/blue chocobo that takes a gysh green every few seconds as you ride it. WOW at the ending and now to go quiz solving in Academia in search of lightning's Guardian Corp major back in FFXIII who is a duplicate that is the quiz master there. Hate!!!! Left or Right OR Heads or Tails questions >,.,<


----------

